# Running aftermarket amp for door speakers.



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey guys, 6 speaker not Bose system. my plan was to tap into the wires behind the door boots for the loc and run new wires into the boots into the door... now I can see that’s not going to happen as the design of the boot and not enough access under the dash. What would be the best way to do this? I guess I don’t need to run new wire as I’m only planning on running 50watts rms per side? Should I just cut the wires behind the radio and send the signals back to the loc and run the new wires from the amp to the other side of the wires from the harness going to the speakers?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Make a T harness behind the dash with the GM44 kit

PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M4WHHE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ZGD7Db2W3FGCX


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Interesting, didn’t know they made those. So guessing this would get rid of my need for my lc7i?


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Also that works for a 2nd gen?


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Sorry I tend to respond without doing some research. I understand what you mean by t harness now. It seems as if for the 2nd gen lt with 6 speaker system has a 20 pin brown connector for the speakers so this would not work. Now I can’t seem to find the 20 pin harness anywhere...


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

I did a couple of searches and contacted a few companies. Found what I was looking for. Got the link for it if anyone else needs it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/123831744958


----------



## Brad_pel (Nov 14, 2020)

Devzx said:


> I did a couple of searches and contacted a few companies. Found what I was looking for. Got the link for it if anyone else needs it. Add Amp Amplifier Radio Adapter Interface for some GM GMC Chevrolet- No Bose/Amp | eBay


Does this harness allow the amp to power the speakers?


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

4 Ch Add Amp Amplifier Adapter Interface for some GM GMC Chevrolet- No Bose/Amp | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4 Ch Add Amp Amplifier Adapter Interface for some GM GMC Chevrolet- No Bose/Amp at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




This is what you need, I wanted the same thing. Now my 5 channel amp powers door speakers and sub.


----------

